# 3PDT stomp switch in toronto



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I just need a 3PDT switch. Every electronics store I know (Active, Supreme, etc...) only has these in toggle switches. Does anyone know where I can get a 3PDT stomp switch without having to order online in Toronto? Is this an impossibe task?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I have 5 of the highend Fulltone ones. I'm not in T.O. but you can PM if you want one, you'll save some money on ordering from the states.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

I used to buy the stomp variety you seek at Supremetronic all the time. This was before they moved up to College St. Electro-Sonic can get them for you. They'd likely have the better brands (Switchcraft, etc.) in stock.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I had tried the new Supremetronic location just once and they didn't have one, but I'll try them again (5 minute walk from home work). The Electro-sonic site is a little daunting. I looked at all their Switchcraft switch products and I really can't tell which one would be a 3PDT stomp.

If Supremetronic doesn't have the switch, I'll shoot you a PM Jeff. Thanks.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've only ever found the X-wing DPDT at Supremetronic myself. 3PDT switches can be gotten for a decent price at http://www.pedalpartsplus.com/ or for a bit more at www.smallbearelec.com. Both places have excellent reputations for providing good service and the things that builders/modders/repairers need.


----------

